# référentiel



## framboise

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un documento de carácter financiero y hablan de "référentiels" para elaborar un presupuesto. Creo que se trata de guías y había pensado en "guía referencial".

Qué os parece? Otras sugerencias?

Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## lpfr

"Référentiel" es "referencial". Como un referencial es, en tu caso, un guía, no añadiría esta palabra.


----------



## framboise

Teniendo en cuenta que referencial se emplea mucho en lingüística y mucho menos en este contexto me parecía más claro...

Framboise


----------



## lpfr

"Referencial" también se usa mucho en física, con otro significado. ¿Tal vez puedes poner "Guía de referencia"?


----------



## framboise

me parece bien, gracias.


----------



## transol

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour á tous :
No estoy segura de cómo traducir el término "référentiel". Es el nombre de un apartado de un programa de gestión empresarial. En él se guardan y clasifican los documentos y permite hacer búsquedas.

He encontrado "repertorio", pero no estoy segura de si es el término que se emplea en estos casos

Alguna idea?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## lpfr

En otros casos, "référentiel" se traduce como "referencial". Es algo que sirve como referencia. Si en francés tienes una parte de un programa que sirve de referencia, también lo servirá en español. Yo pondría "referencial" sin dudar.


----------



## chics

Mmm... no sé, en castellano "referencial" es un adjetivo, y me temo que los sitios donde has visto esta traducción, es siempre eso, una traducción, y del francés... 
En castellano natural se utilizaría _repertorio_, o tal vez, como mucho, _referencias_, en según qué contexto.


----------



## transol

A mí referencial como adjetivo tampoco me convence...
Creo que me quedaré con repertorio
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## lpfr

Me sorprende, Chics,  que no hayas pensado a los referenciales en física (referenciales inerciales, acelerados...). En ese caso se trata de substantivos y no de adjetivos, y "tant pis" por el DRAE, que no parece conocerlos.


----------



## chics

Pues la verdad es que ni siquiera estoy segura de a qué te refieres... de verdad que yo nunca he oído "referencial" para estas cosas, aunque no sé, si lo has visto, tal vez sí se usa en algún país hispanoamericano. Como decía transol, incluso el adjetivo, por muy correcto que sea, no acaba de gustarme en principio.


----------



## CitizenClaire

Yo he visto en varias ocasiones el término "referente" en el sentido de "référentiel" en francés.


----------



## chics

Esta palabras son falsos amigos en algunos casos y se prestan a veces a confusión. 
En castellano _*hacer referencia a algo*_ es mencionarlo, simplemente. _*Referirse a algo*_ también. 
Cuando hablamos de una _*referencia*_ (excepto en logística) o de _tomar algo como referencia_, ahí siempre es en el sentido de _repère_. 
Cuando decimos que algo es *un referente* en el campo de tal cosa, el sentido también es de _repère_. Expresiones como _*en referencia a* lo que hablábamos_, o _todo *lo referente a* esto_ significan _en relación a_ y_ lo relacionado con_. 
*Referencial *sería _que hace referencia a algo_, en el sentido de aludirlo.


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> Pues la verdad es que ni siquiera estoy segura de a qué te refieres... de verdad que yo nunca he oído "referencial" para estas cosas, aunque no sé, si lo has visto, tal vez sí se usa en algún país hispanoamericano. Como decía transol, incluso el adjetivo, por muy correcto que sea, no acaba de gustarme en principio.


 Cuando yo era joven, quienes lo utilizaban eran profesores de física españoles (bien ibéricos). Puedes encontrar la palabra utilizada en wikipedia. Por ejemplo aquí o acá.


----------



## chics

lpfr said:


> (bien ibéricos).


 Je, je, me imagino un machote grande, moreno y peludo...

Yo siempre he oído y utilizado *referencia* para ésto, de diferentes profesores de distintas escuelas y niveles y para todas las materias. Tampoco me he encontrado nunca a un colega que use _referencial_, ni me viene ahora a la cabeza haberlo visto en libros. 
Hoy es la primera vez que lo he visto, y me ha parecido que podía ser referencia, pero con enormes dudas.


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> Je, je, me imagino un machote grande, moreno y peludo...
> 
> Yo siempre he oído y utilizado *referencia* para ésto, de diferentes profesores de distintas escuelas y niveles y para todas las materias. Tampoco me he encontrado nunca a un colega que use _referencial_, ni me viene ahora a la cabeza haberlo visto en libros.
> Hoy es la primera vez que lo he visto, y me ha parecido que podía ser referencia, pero con enormes dudas.



 No era el caso . Pensaba más bien a los acentos regionales.

  En Google encuentras 
  "un referencial" 26 500 veces
  "el referencial" 23 800 veces.
  "los referenciales"  13 400 veces

Por supuesto, eso no quiere decir que sea correcto, solo que sí se usa.


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Yo no puedo aportar más de lo dicho, si alguien lo usa, no sé si es en alguna zona o región concreta, en algún campo específico, si es una mala traducción... 

Mi opinión es que no me gusta, si algún colega francés a mí personalmente me dice _referencial _yo le aconsejaré que diga_ referencia_, del mismo modo que me gustará que me digan que no correcto en fancés es_ référentiel_ y no _reference_, como habría hecho (¿o he hecho ya ?) con toda la tranquilidad del mundo. 

En cuando a los resultados de buscadores, un número, sea 25.000 ó 500.000, a mí no me dice nada. Prefiero buscar, por ejemplo "una referencia" + "álgebra" en sitios en castellano, y después buscar "un referencial" + "álgebra". O referencia/referencial fijo y móvil, relativa y absoluta, etc. Pero de todos modos ésto sólo muestra que es posible encontrarlo, pero no dónde ni cómo ni por quién. Ni si hay más errores que aciertos, que a veces pasa.

También encuentras, en _Google_:
"cocreta" 9200 veces (muchas menos, y sin embargo eso sí lo he oído a menudo y lo conozco).


----------



## lunar

Es cierto que en español el adjetivo "referencial" se emplea como sustantivo a falta de un nombre correspondiente (fuera de la física y otras ingenierías). Es un concepto muy usado en la jerga de recursos humanos. Personalmente empleo una perífrasis que no me parece muy pesada como suele ser en otros casos:
*Sistema de referencias*
creo que no hay contrasentido.
Esto también responde al hilo "référentiel de compétences"


----------



## Quinky

Moi à nouveau!!

Toujours avec mon texte d'Oenologie.... Mon problème: "Référentiel" dans ce paragraphe:

_"C'est pourquoi, ITV France, à la demande des organisations professionnelles, a constitué deux groupes de travail techniques, afin de rédiger deux référentiels:_

_- un référentiel national "Production Intégrée de raisins" publié en novembre 2000,_
_- un référentiel national "Pratiques Oenologiques Intégrées" qui es le prolongement du premier et qui fait l'objet de la présente publication."_

Je pense que c'est un document type un guide, ça vous dit quelque chose?

Merci et salutations,

Quinky


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

S'agit-il de ce type de référentiel?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9f%C3%A9rentiel_(BDD)

En tout cas, je ne crois pas que ce soit un terme propre à l'oenologie. Je dirais que ce mot désigne une liste de références.

À plus,


swift


----------



## Quinky

Gracias Swift, pero en este caso "référentiel" se refiere a algún tipo de documento ya que el texto dice "rédiger deux référentiels". 

¿Podrá ser una guía de referencia?

Merci
Quinky


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En castellano, veo "referencial" más como un adjetivo que como un sustantivo. "Lista de referencias" o "concordancia" podrían funcionar, pero no estoy seguro.

Si de algo puede servir, para futuras "referencias" :

Páginas 6, 7: http://beta.editions.educagri.fr/media/import/extrait_pdf/e_pe2111.pdf

Saludos,

swift


----------



## lunar

podría decirse que el sustantivo se utiliza por metonimia: lista de referencias-> lista referencial -> referencial


----------

